# PC Mighty Mac: Can I delete these files?



## DanStanley (Jul 27, 2003)

Hi,

I just ran P.C. Mighty Mac for the first time and was told that I have 177 problems: 175 invalid registry paths and 2 broken startup items.

I will include the list below. 

My system seems to be working fine despite these problems.

My questions are, 

1. is the way to fix these problems simply to delete these files?

2.is there anything on the list that looks like deleting it will harm the system?

3. I searched for one of the files but could not find it by using the machine's search function so, where is it?

4. Is it worth it for me to make these fixes? 

5. Do you think it is worth the $29 that Mighty Mac wants to charge for their fix?


I know these are a lot of questions. Thank you for considering them. Here is the list:

Specific Error Details
Below, you will find a list of the raw problem data for each error found 
on your computer.

1. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\blank.htm (Invalid Registry Path)
2. C:\WINDOWS\Desktop\untitled.bmp (Invalid Registry Path)
3. C:\WINDOWS\Desktop\untitled (Invalid Registry Path)
4. C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYSTEM SOAP PRO\SOAP.exe (Invalid Startup File)
5. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\IXP000.TMP\ (Invalid Registry Path)
6. C:\My Documents\lesson plan\website\jazzage.htm (Invalid Registry Path)
7. C:\My Documents\lesson plan\website\pictures\jazzage.htm (Invalid 
Registry Path)
8. C:\PROGRA~1\KODAK\KODAKS~1\7288971\632~1.62- (Invalid Registry Path)
9. C:\PROGRA~1\KODAK\KODAKS~1\7288971\632~1.62- (Invalid Registry Path)
10. C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\Netscape 7.0 by PWCS\ (Invalid Registry 
Path)
11. C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\Netscape 7.0 by PWCS\ (Invalid Registry 
Path)
12. C:\PROGRAM FILES\PHOTOWORKS\UPLOADER\Htm Files\promotion.htm (Invalid 
Registry Path)
13. C:\PROGRAM FILES\PHOTOWORKS\UPLOADER\Htm Files\get_started.htm 
(Invalid Registry Path)
14. C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\WEATHERBUG\WEATHER.EXE (Invalid Registry Path)
15. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\FlashPlayerUpdate.exe (Invalid Registry Path)
16. c:\download (Invalid Registry Path)
17. C:\My Documents\Daniel's Resum (Invalid Registry Path)
18. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\blank.htm (Invalid Registry Path)
19. C:\WINDOWS\Desktop\untitled.bmp (Invalid Registry Path)
20. C:\WINDOWS\Desktop\untitled (Invalid Registry Path)
21. C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYSTEM SOAP PRO\SOAP.exe (Invalid Startup File)
22. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\IXP000.TMP\ (Invalid Registry Path)
23. C:\My Documents\lesson plan\website\jazzage.htm (Invalid Registry 
Path)
24. C:\My Documents\lesson plan\website\pictures\jazzage.htm (Invalid 
Registry Path)
25. C:\PROGRA~1\KODAK\KODAKS~1\7288971\632~1.62- (Invalid Registry Path)
26. C:\PROGRA~1\KODAK\KODAKS~1\7288971\632~1.62- (Invalid Registry Path)
27. C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\Netscape 7.0 by PWCS\ (Invalid Registry 
Path)
28. C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\Netscape 7.0 by PWCS\ (Invalid Registry 
Path)
29. C:\PROGRAM FILES\PHOTOWORKS\UPLOADER\Htm Files\promotion.htm (Invalid 
Registry Path)
30. C:\PROGRAM FILES\PHOTOWORKS\UPLOADER\Htm Files\get_started.htm 
(Invalid Registry Path)
31. C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\WEATHERBUG\WEATHER.EXE (Invalid Registry Path)
32. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\FlashPlayerUpdate.exe (Invalid Registry Path)
33. c:\download (Invalid Registry Path)
34. C:\My Documents\Daniel's Resum (Invalid Registry Path)
35. C:\WINBOOT (Invalid Registry Path)
36. C:\UNINSTAL.000 (Invalid Registry Path)
37. C:\UNINSTAL.000 (Invalid Registry Path)
38. C:\WININST0.400 (Invalid Registry Path)
39. C:\WINDOWS\INF\OTHER\ENSONIQEAPCI95.INF (Invalid Registry Path)
40. C:\WINDOWS\INF\MOUNTIFS.INF (Invalid Registry Path)
41. C:\WINDOWS\INF\catalog\machine.cat (Invalid Registry Path)
42. C:\WINDOWS\INF\catalog\keyboard.cat (Invalid Registry Path)
43. C:\WINDOWS\INF\catalog\machine2.cat (Invalid Registry Path)
44. C:\WINDOWS\INF\catalog\msmouse.cat (Invalid Registry Path)
45. C:\WINDOWS\INF\catalog\msfdc.cat (Invalid Registry Path)
46. C:\WINDOWS\INF\catalog\mscdrom.cat (Invalid Registry Path)
47. C:\WINDOWS\INF\catalog\netppp.cat (Invalid Registry Path)
48. C:\WINDOWS\INF\catalog\diskdrv.cat (Invalid Registry Path)
49. C:\WINDOWS\INF\catalog\msports.cat (Invalid Registry Path)
50. C:\WINDOWS\INF\catalog\msdisp.cat (Invalid Registry Path)
51. C:\WINDOWS\INF\catalog\nettrans.cat (Invalid Registry Path)
52. C:\WINDOWS\t2embed.dll (Invalid Registry Path)
53. C:\WINDOWS\KB918547\KB918547.EXE (Invalid Registry Path)
54. C:\WINDOWS\KB918547\Q918547.dll (Invalid Registry Path)
55. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\pft31E1~TMP\ (Invalid Registry Path)
56. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\pft31E1~TMP\Setup.exe (Invalid Registry Path)
57. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\IXP000.TMP\ (Invalid Registry Path)
58. C:\Program Files\VB6 Runtime Files for IDAutomation.com (Invalid 
Registry Path)
59. C:\WINDOWS\History\MSHist012003090120030908\ (Invalid Registry Path)
60. C:\WINDOWS\History\MSHist012003090820030909\ (Invalid Registry Path)
61. C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\MSXML 4.0\ (Invalid Registry Path)
62. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\blank.htm (Invalid Registry Path)
63. C:\PROGRA~1\WINDOW~1\pnwrap.dll (Invalid Registry Path)
64. C:\PROGRA~1\WINDOW~1\pnwrap.dll (Invalid Registry Path)
65. C:\PROGRA~1\WINDOW~1\pnwrap.dll (Invalid Registry Path)
66. C:\PROGRA~1\WINDOW~1\pnwrap.dll (Invalid Registry Path)
67. C:\PROGRA~1\WINDOW~1\pnwrap.dll (Invalid Registry Path)
68. C:\PROGRA~1\WINDOW~1\pnwrap.dll (Invalid Registry Path)
69. C:\WINDOWS\java\classes;. (Invalid Registry Path)
70. C:\WINDOWS\java\lib (Invalid Registry Path)
71. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IMGEDIT.OCA (Invalid Registry Path)
72. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IMGEDIT.OCA (Invalid Registry Path)
73. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IMGEDIT.OCA (Invalid Registry Path)
74. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IMGADMIN.OCA (Invalid Registry Path)
75. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IMGADMIN.OCA (Invalid Registry Path)
76. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IMGEDIT.OCA (Invalid Registry Path)
77. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IMGEDIT.OCA (Invalid Registry Path)
78. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IMGEDIT.OCA (Invalid Registry Path)
79. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IMGADMIN.OCA (Invalid Registry Path)
80. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IMGADMIN.OCA (Invalid Registry Path)
81. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IMGEDIT.OCA (Invalid Registry Path)
82. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IMGEDIT.OCA (Invalid Registry Path)
83. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IMGEDIT.OCA (Invalid Registry Path)
84. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IMGADMIN.OCA (Invalid Registry Path)
85. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IMGADMIN.OCA (Invalid Registry Path)
86. C:\Program Files\Uninstall Information\IE40.Shell32\IE40.Shell32.DAT 
(Invalid Registry Path)
 87. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RGIC030.TMP (Invalid Registry Path)
88. C:\Program Files\Uninstall Information\IE6SETUP\IE6SETUP.DAT (Invalid 
Registry Path)
89. C:\Program Files\Uninstall Information\IE6SETUP (Invalid Registry 
Path)
90. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\IXP000.TMP (Invalid Registry Path)
91. C:\Program Files\Uninstall Information\IE40.Comctl32\IE40.Comctl32.DAT 
(Invalid Registry Path)
92. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RGI70E6.TMP (Invalid Registry Path)
93. C:\Program Files\Uninstall Information\IE40.BrowseUI\IE40.BrowseUI.DAT 
(Invalid Registry Path)
94. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RGI7136.TMP (Invalid Registry Path)
95. C:\Program Files\Uninstall Information\IE40.Controls\IE40.Controls.DAT 
(Invalid Registry Path)
96. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RGI7156.TMP (Invalid Registry Path)
97. C:\Program Files\Uninstall Information\IE40.Assoc\IE40.Assoc.DAT 
(Invalid Registry Path)
98. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RGI7176.TMP (Invalid Registry Path)
99. C:\Program Files\Uninstall Information\IE40.Browser\IE40.Browser.DAT 
(Invalid Registry Path)
100. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RGI7186.TMP (Invalid Registry Path)
101. C:\Program Files\Uninstall Information\IE40.Shell\IE40.Shell.DAT 
(Invalid Registry Path)
102. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RGI71C6.TMP (Invalid Registry Path)
103. C:\Program Files\Uninstall 
Information\mshtml.DllReg\mshtml.DllReg.DAT (Invalid Registry Path)
104. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RGI6065.TMP (Invalid Registry Path)
105. C:\Program Files\Uninstall 
Information\IEContentAdvisor.Assoc\IEContentAdvisor.Assoc.DAT (Invalid 
Registry Path)
106. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RGI7286.TMP (Invalid Registry Path)
107. C:\Program Files\Uninstall 
Information\mshtml.Install\mshtml.Install.DAT (Invalid Registry Path)
108. C:\Program Files\Uninstall 
Information\IE40.Shdoc401\IE40.Shdoc401.DAT (Invalid Registry Path)
109. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RGI7381.TMP (Invalid Registry Path)
110. C:\Program Files\Uninstall 
Information\IE40.UserAgent\IE40.UserAgent.DAT (Invalid Registry Path)
111. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RGI90D2.TMP (Invalid Registry Path)
112. C:\Program Files\Uninstall 
Information\ConnectionConfiguration\ConnectionConfiguration.DAT (Invalid 
Registry Path)
113. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RGI90D2.TMP (Invalid Registry Path)
114. C:\Program Files\Uninstall 
Information\IE.HKLMZoneInfo\IE.HKLMZoneInfo.DAT (Invalid Registry Path)
115. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RGI8201.TMP (Invalid Registry Path)
116. C:\Program Files\Uninstall 
Information\IE.HKCUZoneInfo\IE.HKCUZoneInfo.DAT (Invalid Registry Path)
117. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RGI90D3.TMP (Invalid Registry Path)
118. C:\Program Files\Uninstall 
Information\IEHomePageInfo\IEHomePageInfo.DAT (Invalid Registry Path)
119. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\IXP000.TMP (Invalid Registry Path)
120. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\IXP000.TMP (Invalid Registry Path)
121. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\IXP000.TMP (Invalid Registry Path)
122. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\IXP000.TMP (Invalid Registry Path)
123. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\IXP000.TMP (Invalid Registry Path)
124. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\IXP000.TMP (Invalid Registry Path)
125. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\IXP000.TMP (Invalid Registry Path)
126. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\IXP000.TMP (Invalid Registry Path)
127. C:\WINDOWS\MSDOWNLD.TMP\AS56CB8B.TMP\ (Invalid Registry Path)
128. C:\WINDOWS\Web\Internet.htm (Invalid Registry Path)
129. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\disktool.dll (Invalid Registry Path)
130. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSAAHTML.DLL (Invalid Registry Path)
131. C:\PROGRA~1\PHOTOW~1\UPLOADER\CAMERA~1\KODAKC~1.OCX (Invalid Registry 
 Path)
132. C:\PROGRA~1\PHOTOW~1\UPLOADER\CAMERA~1\KODAKC~1.OCX (Invalid Registry 
Path)
133. C:\PROGRA~1\PHOTOW~1\UPLOADER\CAMERA~1\KODAKC~1.OCX (Invalid Registry 
Path)
134. C:\PROGRA~1\PHOTOW~1\UPLOADER\CAMERA~1\OLYMPU~1.OCX (Invalid Registry 
Path)
135. C:\PROGRA~1\PHOTOW~1\UPLOADER\CAMERA~1\OLYMPU~1.OCX (Invalid Registry 
Path)
136. C:\PROGRA~1\PHOTOW~1\UPLOADER\CAMERA~1\OLYMPU~1.OCX (Invalid Registry 
Path)
137. C:\PROGRA~1\PHOTOW~1\UPLOADER\PWCOMM.EXE (Invalid Registry Path)
138. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\INFOWINDOW.DLL (Invalid Registry Path)
139. C:\PROGRAM FILES\KODAK\KODAK EASYSHARE SOFTWARE\BIN\ESCOM.DLL 
(Invalid Registry Path)
140. C:\PROGRAM FILES\KODAK\KODAK EASYSHARE SOFTWARE\BIN\ESCOM.DLL 
(Invalid Registry Path)
141. C:\PROGRAM FILES\KODAK\KODAK EASYSHARE SOFTWARE\BIN\ESCOM.DLL 
(Invalid Registry Path)
142. C:\PROGRAM FILES\KODAK\KODAK EASYSHARE SOFTWARE\BIN\ESCOM.DLL 
(Invalid Registry Path)
143. C:\PROGRAM FILES\KODAK\KODAK EASYSHARE SOFTWARE\BIN\ESCOM.DLL 
(Invalid Registry Path)
144. C:\PROGRAM FILES\KODAK\KODAK EASYSHARE SOFTWARE\BIN\ESCOM.DLL 
(Invalid Registry Path)
145. C:\PROGRAM FILES\KODAK\KODAK EASYSHARE SOFTWARE\BIN\ESCOM.DLL 
(Invalid Registry Path)
146. C:\PROGRAM FILES\KODAK\KODAK EASYSHARE SOFTWARE\BIN\ESCOM.DLL 
(Invalid Registry Path)
147. C:\PROGRAM FILES\KODAK\KODAK EASYSHARE SOFTWARE\BIN\ESCOM.DLL 
(Invalid Registry Path)
148. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KODAKO~1.DLL (Invalid Registry Path)
149. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KODAKO~1.DLL (Invalid Registry Path)
150. C:\PROGRA~1\KODAK\KODAKS~1\7288971\PROGRAM\KODAKS~1.EXE (Invalid 
Registry Path)
151. C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\DataCache.dcp (Invalid Registry 
Path)
152. C:\WINDOWS\Desktop\Free Offers from Real.com.url (Invalid Registry 
Path)
153. C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Tools\ (Invalid Registry Path)
154. C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\tcdinfo.dll (Invalid Registry 
Path)
155. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IE4TOUR.DLL (Invalid Registry Path)
156. C:\PROGRAM FILES\PHOTOWORKS\UPLOADER\CAMERA SUPPORT\KODAKCOMGEN.OCX 
(Invalid Registry Path)
157. C:\PROGRAM FILES\PHOTOWORKS\UPLOADER\CAMERA SUPPORT (Invalid Registry 
Path)
158. C:\PROGRAM FILES\PHOTOWORKS\UPLOADER\CAMERA SUPPORT\OLYMPUSCAM.OCX 
(Invalid Registry Path)
159. C:\PROGRAM FILES\PHOTOWORKS\UPLOADER\CAMERA SUPPORT (Invalid Registry 
Path)
160. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSVIDCTL.DLL\ (Invalid Registry Path)
161. C:\WINDOWS\INSTALLER\INSTMSI0 (Invalid Registry Path)
162. C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\INFOWINDOW.DLL (Invalid Registry Path)
163. C:\WINDOWS\MSAGENT\AGENTSVR.EXE\ (Invalid Registry Path)
164. C:\PROGRAM FILES\KODAK\KODAK EASYSHARE SOFTWARE\BIN\ESCOM.DLL 
(Invalid Registry Path)
165. C:\PROGRAM FILES\KODAK\KODAK EASYSHARE SOFTWARE\BIN\ (Invalid 
Registry Path)
166. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KODAKONETOUCH.DLL (Invalid Registry Path)
167. C:\WINDOWS\mciole.dll (Invalid Registry Path)
168. C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC 
SHARED\SYMCDATA\IDS-DISKLESS\20060922.092 (Invalid Registry Path)
169. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\eapci8m.ecw (Invalid Registry Path)
170. C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\Netscape 7.0 by PWCS\ (Invalid 
Registry Path)
171. C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\Netscape 7.0 by PWCS\ (Invalid 
Registry Path)
172. C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\PaperPort (Invalid Registry Path)
173. C:\Program Files\Common Files\Visioneer Shared\ppctl401.dll (Invalid 
Registry Path)
174. c:\PaprPort\OCR\TB95OEMF.OCR (Invalid Registry Path)
175. c:\PaprPort\OCR\TB35OEM.O32 (Invalid Registry Path)
176. c:\PaprPort\OCR\RICOH250.OCR (Invalid Registry Path)
177. c:\OMNIPAGJ\OMNIPAGJ.EXE (Invalid Registry Path)


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi check link.
http://forums.techguy.org/reviews/296890-does-anyone-know-any-thing-2.html

The link above does date back to the end of 2004.
They may have corrected any problems with the program.
I used it sometime in 2005..and I soon removed it..didnt work for me but others may give it the thumbs up.
As with any Registry cleaner..caution should be used it what you allow it to delete.
And always make a back up for what you delete.


----------



## DanStanley (Jul 27, 2003)

Thank you Blues_harp28. I have uninstalled PC Might Max. My system is not broken so I will not try to fix it. -Dan


----------

